

Show HN: Humble beginnings of the smart toilet - craig
http://www.hackster.io/craig-mulligan/occupied

======
throwaway985
Someone where I work setup a similar app, only telling 3-4 people. Then, they
built some really creepy/invasive stats into the service/page, too.

Just some advice: for each feature you add, make sure you consider how
creepy/intrusive it is first. Nobody wants to be the person to object to
something like this and, frankly, they shouldn't have to be.

------
kw71
At our hackerspace, the washroom situation was terrible. I found out there are
some fuel cells that react to hydrogen sulfide! We thought about displaying
whether or not it was safe to enter on an LED scrolling-message sign.

~~~
craig
let me know if you get around to it! I'd be keen to check it out.

